# Taking the PE Exam wiyhout the 4 year requirement?



## Francisco Calleja (Dec 30, 2010)

I recently took and pass the EIT exam in florida. I have only being working for a engineering company for 7 months. Some engineers have told me that the PE exam can be taken in Puerto Rico without having the required 4 years. After the 4 yr I will only have to transfer the results if I pass the exam now. Is this true? Thank you?


----------



## geypo (Jan 2, 2011)

You need to check Puerto Rico state board (if they have one) and/or the ncees website(s) to find out if they'll let you do that.

Good luck.


----------



## willsee (Jan 3, 2011)

Illinois you don't need 4 years experience

I would contact both boards and explain your situation before going through it though.


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 5, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Illinois you don't need 4 years experienceI would contact both boards and explain your situation before going through it though.


Check Puerto Rico's rules on reciprocity with your state.

As a reference, I just took my PE test in CA in October because they only require 2 years of experience whereas my home state (Texas) requires 4.

If I pass, this will help open up some new opportunities for leadership roles that I would have had to wait another year and half until I could take the Texas PE. My employers have wanted me in these roles for a while but, because of my age, they would have an easier time selling me to clients as a lead if I had a PE attached to my name.

GL.


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2011)

ASimEE said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Illinois you don't need 4 years experienceI would contact both boards and explain your situation before going through it though.
> ...


So in California you can put PE after your name after only two years? But you can only practice in California, correct?

In Illinois I will just have passed the test, I won't be licensed or anything, therefore I can't put PE after my name and my company shouldn't be charging PE rates for me.


----------



## harrys (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi

I am a Mechanical engineer working in California. I am looking to get a PE license. have a masters degree in Mechanical Engineering and 3 year work experience. Unfortunately i do not know any PEs who could vouch for me. Is there a way around this like i can ask my director of engineering to recommend me???

Thanks

Harry


----------



## lisanaili (Feb 20, 2011)

Francisco Calleja said:


> I recently took and pass the EIT exam in florida. I have only being working for a engineering company for 7 months. Some engineers have told me that the PE exam can be taken in Puerto Rico without having the required 4 years. After the 4 yr I will only have to transfer the results if I pass the exam now. Is this true? Thank you?


Hi Francisco,

In PR, you can take the PE Exam even though you don´t have the 4 yrs experience required for the PE license. I have taken the exam twice and I don´t have the 4 yrs experience (since the EIT license). However, if you pass the PE exam, you still have to wait the required 4 yrs in order to get the PE license.

Since you took the EIT text in Florida, you should check for reciprocity. I believe you´ll be ok on this one.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Feb 20, 2011)

Francisco Calleja said:


> I recently took and pass the EIT exam in florida. I have only being working for a engineering company for 7 months. Some engineers have told me that the PE exam can be taken in Puerto Rico without having the required 4 years. After the 4 yr I will only have to transfer the results if I pass the exam now. Is this true? Thank you?


In Florida, you must submit all your paperwork to the FBPE (education, experience, etc), and then they will make the determination as to whether or not you are eligible to sit for the exam. If they decide you are eligible, and you then take/pass the exam, they will automatically proceed with issuing your license.

In other states (I know Michigan is one), you can register for the exam and take it (you can even take the PE before the FE if you want). Once you've passed the FE/PE and have met the experience requirement, you then proceed with submitting your application.


----------

